# 21 year old female with IBS-D



## KaitlynEFitch (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello everyone!!! I am new here and my name is Kaitlyn. I am 21 years old.

I developed Irritable Bowel Syndrome - Diarrhea when I was about 14 years old. It started off manageable, but got worse and worse as I got older. It got so bad during my senior year that I had early sign out every single day, (no one else did) because my doctor wrote an excuse for me. My school tried to fail me for being absent. I graduated.

After graduation, I hid in my room and let IBS and my anxiety disorders take over my life. I couldn't leave the house, and If I DID, I'd have to spend 4-6 hours drinking water, taking immodium (2), and eating only oatmeal and bread. Then, I could leave, but even after all of that preparation, I didn't WANT to leave. As soon as I would get home, I'd feel so emotionally and mentally, physically exhausted from trying so hard not to be sick.

Now, I am looking for a job, being that I am 21 and my parents are getting a little sick of it - which I understand.

I am trying SO hard to find an office job nearby, so that way I will feel comfortable sitting at a little desk, doing my work, and having a bathroom nearby. I hate riding in cars... so a close job would be AMAZING. But, it's not so easy. I live in a very small town. I mean VERY small. So, to work, I'm going to have to go for a little drive each morning







.

I was horrible at a point, never leaving the house, believing that my life was going to be nothing. That I was damned forever and that I'd never have relationships or friendships. I thought I'd have no life.... and let's just say, I have a half-life. Not where I'd like to be yet, but I kinda do some things. It's a big improvement from where I used to be.

My question to you all is... am I the only one looking for a job and feeling completely hopeless? I'm on Welbutrin, I was on Celexa, too, but I didn't like the sexual side effects. I take immodium whenever I'm sick, not everyday, because reoccurring use gives me panic attacks (idk why). I feel as though I'll never have a career. I spend all day searching online for jobs, even looking for things I could do from home, and I am finding nothing. I am 21 years old... no income.... I'm not spoiled, I don't have good things like a smart phone and such. I'd like to have a life... but I'm suffering due to my medical condition.

Any answers/responses are greatly appreciated.

I hope that I am not alone, but at the same time, I Don't wish this problem on ANYONE else. <3


----------



## Moyes (Jun 3, 2009)

If you check out the forums you'll find there are tons of people like you with similar symptoms struggling ( and often succeeding ) everyday. And we are all happy to listen and offer advice and support


----------



## Popuri1911 (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey, I am 21 years old female with same problems! You're not alone!

I have no plans for future since I'm constantly thinking about whether I will be able to cope throughout the day!

Constantly thinking about my health... I'm a University student, so I have tons of work to do as well.

My Uni keeps on telling me to 'decide your future career' but I'm like, I just have no space in my brain to do that!!

It's hard enough to deal with the health problems isn't it, and adding the fact you're thinking about the future... mind-explosion...

It's a relief knowing that there is someone who could understand me, but at the same time it's sad knowing the fact there's so many people who suffer from this


----------

